# Penelope is the newest member of The Maltese Gang



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello everybody!

It's about time to share our news with you all. 

On April, 20th we had a little girl knocking on the door, carrying a backpack with all her stuff, saying she was looking for her mother and for her uncle. She has stayed with us twice before as a tiny little puppy and left the show world to be part of the Maltese Gang. 

That is how we ended with 2 boys and 2 girls and a house full of joy and happiness. 

Penelope is Elena's daughter and her father is the super duper multi champion Steve which is Ben's brother making Penelope his niece. I think that's too cute and too funny. 

Please meet Penelope, former Willow (Bellarata's Under Your Spell). She is adorable, loving like Steve and sassy like Elena. We couldn't be happier! 

Hope you all enjoy the pictures,

Beatriz



*PENELOPE*











*ELENA, PENELOPE, BENJAMIN AND DOMINIC*











*PENELOPE, BENJAMIN AND ELENA*











*ELENA AND PENELOPE ROCKING THE PIGGY TAILS.*











*SASSY PENELOPE ENJOYING THE SUN
*









*ELENA AND PEPE*











*BENJAMIN IS GIVING PEPE A LITTLE KISS*











*GIRLS SUNBATHING*











*THE GANG LOOKING AT ME AFTER BEING QUIET, HOPING TO GET SOME CHICKEN*











*ENJOYING THE SUMMER TIME*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness Penelope is so cute and she looks so little. Just look at that sweet little face. :wub:. Your pictures are amazing and everyone is so cute. Congratulations on you new family member.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Congratulations she's so cute!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness she is just adorable. And she went knocking on the right door because she fits right in with the rest of the adorable PACK. So now you need to aim for a real 6-pack


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh my god they are just too cute. Love the first picture melts my heart. Good luck with your tribe.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What an adorable group - great pictures. I especially love benny giving kisses.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a smart girl to know what door to knock on! Congratulations! I wish I were brave enough to get another!


----------



## _BabyBella (Jun 18, 2015)

What an adorable group of malts! Penelope is super cute


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Beatriz your pictures are fantastic!! Penelope is just super adorable!! Every one of your fluffs are so beautiful! You can almost see their personalities in your photos! 
I know that 4 dogs is hard work but I wouldn't change it and I know that you wouldn't either.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Beatriz, look at that face! Those eyes! She looks like such a happy girl!
I love the four of them waiting for some chicken - they all look like they are smiling!
Are they all getting along well? Is it constant playtime?
I don't know how you stand all that cuteness. How lucky are you?!!!
:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love Willows new name:wub: fits her perfect. Beatriz you are in heaven with all your little angel babies:wub: all of then are soooo cute, I'd love to be there and get smothered in kisses:wub:
Penelope is adorable I love those big eyes:wub:
please give them loves from auntie Paula :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats. Penelope is adorable.
Great pictures of the whole gang...thanks for sharing !


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Welcome little Penelope! Too much multiple cuteness all in one spot -stop --cuteness overload! I can't handle it! My cuteness meter is melting down!
:heart::Cute Malt::heart:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Adorable!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe, Penelope is adorable!! Congrats!!:chili: All of your babies are just gorgeous! Love the pics!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are the best mommy in the whole wide world! You deserve all the joy they bring to you & Patrick! There is a song about God but it suits you here "better is one day in your house, than a thousand elsewhere!"
I wish I lived next door to these little beauties!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wowzer!!!!! You have four real cuties there and Penelope completes the pack:wub::wub::wub::wub:. I love all your pictures. Your in for a lot of fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Penelope is such a cutie! Love your crew, Beatriz!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Penelope couldn't be any luckier than to find herself with you and your gang! Give my favorite girl smoochies from one of her favorite Aunties!!! Georgie thought she was the sweetest and sends high fives!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Lots of congrats to your new family addition, Beatriz! :aktion033:

OMG, Penelope is so adorable and cute, her face is so precious, I'm really in LOVE with your new girl!

All of your furbabies are very beautiful! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

What a beautiful gang you have, Beatriz. So happy for Penelope. You are lucky to have her!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful -- really and truly just like her mommy!! I am so happy for all of you!! Hugs!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:smheatuppy fever:smhelp::smstarz:Too cute for words





*


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the love and kind words. Better than having 4 Maltese is having 4 that go along great, I'm very grateful for that - Stacy's dogs are so well socialized, it makes a whole difference.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Penelope feels all the love!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Just adorable! :wub:

Btw, how old is she now?





Dominic said:


> Penelope feels all the love!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Alexa said:


> Just adorable! :wub:
> 
> Btw, how old is she now?



Thank you. Her hair is growing back, I think I'll have her on same style as Ben. She's 1 year and 5 months old.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just wanted to say Congratulations on your newest addition. You are so lucky to have such beautiful babies.................. I miss having three :-(


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I just wanted to say Congratulations on your newest addition. You are so lucky to have such beautiful babies.................. I miss having three :-(



Thanks Janene. I thought you might have seen her pics on Facebook, took me a while to finally share them here. She is so sweet. I'm sure you miss having 3, with time maybe you'll have a special one coming to you. I hope so.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome Penelope! what a sweet, fun loving gang you have there.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! They are all just gorgeous.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Dominic said:


> Thank you. Her hair is growing back, I think I'll have her on same style as Ben. She's 1 year and 5 months old.


She's such a Cutie!!!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

What an incredible looking family you have!
You are so lucky and honored to have those wonderful cuties.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww that much cuteness should come with a warning label..."excess "awws" will be caused by total cuteness overload!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Awe thank you for all the kind words. We feel so lucky to have them!


----------

